# Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??



## abzumangeln (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde!
Ich will mir ne neue Baitcastercombo zulegen. Aktuell fische ich mit der Illex Ashura Rute mit 7-28g WG und der Quantum Tour Edition PT LH.
Mit der Quantum Rolle bin ich alles andere als zufrieden. Bisher hatte ich nur Probleme damit. Erstens war sie in den 3-4 Jahren die ich sie hab öfter in Reparatur und zweitens werfe ich mit ihr immer wieder Perücken, ohne dass ich eine Grund erkennen kann. Ich hatte leihweise schon andere Rollen, die bei weitem nicht so leichtläufig und so teuer waren, aber mit der man problemfreier und weiter werfen konnte. Diese Perücken nerven einfach nur:r. Mir soll keiner erzählen ich könnte nicht werfen. Es ist so als ob man gegen eine unsichtbare Wand in einem bestimmten Abstand wirft#q#q#q. Da hilft kein mit noch mehr Gefühl oder mit anderen Bremsen- oder sonstwas Einstellungen oder andere Ködergewichte oder Formen oder sonstwas gar nichts. Nach ein paar Metern ist Schluß, fast immer nach dem selben Abstand. So deshalb ist bei mir auch schluß ich hab keine Lust mehr auf die Quantum.#c#c#c
So nun ein paar Fragen. 1. mit welcher Rolle wirft man nicht so schnell Perücken trotz hoher Weite und ist dabei stabil Genug damit ich einige Jahre Spass daran habe. Das Gewicht der Rolle spielt dabei keine so wesentliche Rolle Hauptsache stabil, extreme Weitwürfe und keine Perücken.
2. welche Rute könnt ihr mir empfehlen.
Wobei mit der Rute bin ich eigentlich zufrieden aber dennoch wenn ich mir schonmal ne neue Rolle kaufen:l:l:l:l:l:l
Der Preis für die Combo sollte wie beim Vorgänger um 700Euro liegen oder n bischen mehr

Also ich wäre sehr über fachliche Komentare erpicht 
meinen Petridank im Voraus
:m
PS: Ich weiss es gibt einige Threads die ähnlich sind, jedoch sind die teilweise veraltet und beantworten nicht meine Fragen.


----------



## aalex (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Moin, sehr gutes Thema will nähmlich auch damit anfangen und brauche was gutes, bin mal gespannt was hier vorgeschlagen wird#6
Danke


----------



## pike-81 (28. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
Hab eine Curado 301e im Einsatz. Davon gibt es auch kleinere Ausführungen. 
Desweiteren fische ich eine Calcutta 201.
Mit der Kurbel hatte ich Probleme, habe aber sofort eine neue Rolle bekommen. Die läuft tadellos.
Shimano kann ich jedenfalls empfehlen.
Petri


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> Ich hatte leihweise schon andere Rollen, die bei weitem nicht so leichtläufig und so teuer waren, aber mit der man problemfreier und weiter werfen konnte.


Ggf. mal dran gedacht das die Rolle einfach "zu gut" für deinen Wurfstil läuft? Ist wie mit extrem getunten Rollen, irgendwann werden sie unwerfbar.


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Als Einsteiger kann ich Dir nur raten erstmal eine gute Gebrauchte zu kaufen (z.B. 2008er oder 2010 Abu Premier) um zu testen, ob es dir überhaupt liegt.
Mit den Multies wirft man allerdings nicht so weit wie mit einer normalen Rolle, das steht definitiv fest.
Ich hab mit ner gebrauchten 2008er Premier angefangen zu werfen.
Anfänglich hatte ich richtig dicke Perücken, weil entweder die Bremse zu locker oder mein Daumen nicht an der Spule war. 
Nach und nach hab ich mich von 10m auf 20m Wurfweite verbessert und dann bin ich auf eine "neue" 2010er Premier umgestiegen und mit der werfe ich mittlerweile mit nem 79er Sqirrel bis zu 30m, da sich die Bremseinstellung verringert und meine Wurfechnik wesendlich verbessert haben.


----------



## Der Pate (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Bei deinem Budget welches du zur verfügung hast, würde ICH persönlich mir ne Daiwa Liberto Pixy 68l mit ner Daiwa Steez Blitz oder Flogger (falls du es etwas straffer magst) holen. Ist ne Saugeile Combo. Die fischt mein Kollege auch und als ich sie selber mal geworfen habe, wollte ich sie gar nicht mehr hergeben...:k
Schon mit ganz leichtem Schwung fliegt der Köder jenseits der 25-30m.


----------



## pike-81 (29. Mai 2013)

Also:
DAIWA, ABU, SHIMANO
Da solltest Du Dich umschauen, wenn Du eine LP-Baitcaster suchst.
Bei Deinem Budget findest Du auch was Gescheites.


----------



## Der Pate (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Muss mich kurz korrigieren. Meinte nicht die Blitz sondern die Top Gun.


----------



## abzumangeln (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Erstmal danke für die rege Beteiligung. |bla:|bla:
An: Keine-Ahnung 
wie gesagt ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es nicht an meinem Wurfstil liegt. Es ist so als ob in einer bestimmten Entfernung eine unsichtbare Mauer ist. Da kann ich werfen wie und womit ich will keine Chance. Ich hatte mal in einem Forum gelesen dass ein "Profi" geschrieben hatte, dass die Frage bei dieser Rolle die ist, wie lange man wie weit damit werfen kann. Recht hatte er. Die geht schnell kapputt und lässt sich insbesondere bei Regen sehr schlecht werfen. Da hilft gar nichts. Da kannste einstellen wie und was du willst. Außerdem, hatte ich andere Rollen zur Auswahl bei denen klappt es auch.
Aktuell überlege ich mir eine Shimano calais zu holen was sagt ihr dazu oder doch die calcutta?? Wie ist die Haltbarkeit und wie ist es mit den Perücken??


----------



## abzumangeln (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Oder doch Daiwa Liberto??


----------



## abzumangeln (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Als Einsteiger kann ich Dir nur raten erstmal eine gute Gebrauchte zu kaufen (z.B. 2008er oder 2010 Abu Premier) um zu testen, ob es dir überhaupt liegt.
> Mit den Multies wirft man allerdings nicht so weit wie mit einer normalen Rolle, das steht definitiv fest.
> Ich hab mit ner gebrauchten 2008er Premier angefangen zu werfen.
> Anfänglich hatte ich richtig dicke Perücken, weil entweder die Bremse zu locker oder mein Daumen nicht an der Spule war.
> Nach und nach hab ich mich von 10m auf 20m Wurfweite verbessert und dann bin ich auf eine "neue" 2010er Premier umgestiegen und mit der werfe ich mittlerweile mit nem 79er Sqirrel bis zu 30m, da sich die Bremseinstellung verringert und meine Wurfechnik wesendlich verbessert haben.


 
Wie geschrieben ich bin kein Anfänger und kann eigentlich sehr gut werfen nur das Ding ist das die plötzlich ohne ersichtlichen Grund zickt wie nix anderes und dann ist sie da die besagte MAUER.
Und es nervt dann nur noch.:r
Vielleicht haben andere auch ähnliche Erfahrung mit der Quantum Tour Edition PT LH gemacht??????


----------



## glavoc (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

ahoi,
@ abzumangeln...kann es sein, dass die Schnur auf der Spule schlecht/schwach aufgewickelt wurde/ist? Bzw. "einschneidet"??
LG
P.S. Fische leider nur die Shimano Curado 200/201 E7 und die Citica E 200/201...beide sind sehr Anwenderfreundlich und kaum "zickig"...als Schnur hab ich hauptsächlich die PowerPro...
kann dir zur Quantum leider nix sagen...
LG


----------



## abzumangeln (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



glavoc schrieb:


> ahoi,
> @ abzumangeln...kann es sein, dass die Schnur auf der Spule schlecht/schwach aufgewickelt wurde/ist? Bzw. "einschneidet"??
> LG
> P.S. Fische leider nur die Shimano Curado 200/201 E7 und die Citica E 200/201...beide sind sehr Anwenderfreundlich und kaum "zickig"...als Schnur hab ich hauptsächlich die PowerPro...
> ...


 
Nein kann nicht sein da ich diverse Schnüre und Wicklungen ausprobiert habe.
es liegt wirklich an der Quantum|bigeyes


----------



## Norgefaan (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Moin!

Ich hab als Rolle die Daiwa Viento -  top Gerät!
Rute: Illex Ashura, auch Top!


----------



## abzumangeln (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Norgefaan schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab als Rolle die Daiwa Viento - top Gerät!
> Rute: Illex Ashura, auch Top!


Hi
mit top meinst du gute Haltbarkeit und selten Perücken oder?
Die Illex ist auch gut kann nicht klagen obwohl ich öfter mal Barsche ausgeschlitzt habe dafür ist die wahrscheinlich zu steif!!!


----------



## abzumangeln (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Norgefaan schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab als Rolle die Daiwa Viento - top Gerät!
> Rute: Illex Ashura, auch Top!


 Noch ne Frage.
Wie lange fischt du sie??


----------



## hechtomat77 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Ich denke, dass deine Frage in diesem Forum besser aufgehoben sind:
http://www.fishing-for-men.de/forum.php

Die Jungs dort sind alles BC- Freaks und kennen sich bestens aus.

Ich selbst fische zwar auch 3 BC- Kombos aber in der Preisklasse > 500 Euro kann ich nicht mitreden.

Ich fische eine Shimano Curado E201, Shimano Chronarch E51 und zum Jerken eine Abu C3.
Mit der Chronarch und meiner Graphiteleader BOSCO Nuovo ML, werfe ich alles (meistens T-Rig und Gummis am Bleikopf) ab 5g, Perrückenfrei. Als Hauptschnur benutze ich eine Seaguar InvizX FC in 8lbs.

Mit der Curado und meiner P&M Gunki Hayashi 7-28g werfe ich meine Twitchbaits (Arnauds bis hoch zum 128iger Pointer). Als Hauptschnur dient da eine Power Pro in 10lbs.

Die Curado fische ich jetzt 2 Jahre und hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Bei BC ist halt auch ein bisschen mehr Wartung bzw Pflege erforderlich. Ich merke das immer sofort, wenn ich mal wieder säubern und nachölen muss. Da wundert man sich manchmal wie weit das Zeugs fliegt nach einer Rollenpflege

Eine Premier 2012 habe ich auch schon gefischt. Auch nicht schlecht aber wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, dann würde ich immer eine der Shimanskis vorziehen. Ich mag das Magnetbremssystem der Abus nicht. Hab ich bei der Premier immer deaktiviert gehabt

Daiwa soll sehr gut sein, habe ich aber noch nie gefischt und kann ich deshalb nicht beurteilen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Der Pate (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Also ich bin momentan dabei alle meine Baitcastrollen in Daiwas umzutauschen. Weil MIR gefällt eben dieses Magnetbremssystem besonders gut. Ich finde die kann man besser einstellen wie die Shimanskis.
Aber das ist halt persönliche Ansichtssache. Beide Hersteller haben ihre "Daseinsberechtigung"....

@Norgefaan, die gleiche Combo hab ich auch. ;-)


----------



## abzumangeln (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Erstmal lieben Dank an Hechtomat 77 wegen seiner nüchternen und ehrlichen Antwort und dem guten Tip mit dem Forum.

An Der Pate,
du meinst also die Daiwas sind besser sowohl von der Haltbarkeit als auch von der Perückenhäufigkeit??
Ok wenn Daiwa dann welche? Die Million, Z2020 oder die Libero?
Aufjedenfall werde ich einen Test reinstellen mit einem Vergleich zu meiner Quantum.d:g


----------



## Der Pate (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Meinst du die Millionaire oder die Zillion?
Die Z2020 ist das absolute Gegenteil der Pixy. Die Z2020 ist fürs jerken gedacht und die Pixy ist für die Finesse-Angelei.
Was die Haltbarkeit angeht kann ich mir kein wirkliches Urteil bilden was Shimano und Daiwa angeht. Wie gesagt, Ich persönlich tendiere was die Baitcaster angeht zu Daiwa.


----------



## abzumangeln (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Meinst du die Millionaire oder die Zillion?
> Die Z2020 ist das absolute Gegenteil der Pixy. Die Z2020 ist fürs jerken gedacht und die Pixy ist für die Finesse-Angelei.
> Was die Haltbarkeit angeht kann ich mir kein wirkliches Urteil bilden was Shimano und Daiwa angeht. Wie gesagt, Ich persönlich tendiere was die Baitcaster angeht zu Daiwa.


 
Hi ich meine die Zillion.
so da ich Wert auf Stabilität lege will ich keine ultraleichte Rolle. Für mich ist angeln sowas wie Sport, da wo ich Angle hab ich halt Hänger, Bäume und Büsche. Es ist dann halt klar dass die Rolle und rute beansprucht wir so ein Reinfall wie mit der Quantum will ich nicht noch mal. Ich möchte weite und präzise würfe, keine Perücken und Belastbarkeit. Bei der Pixy mit160g hätte ich schiß dass die nichts aushält.
Meine Ideen aktuell sind entweder von Daiwa Z2020 oder die T3 oder von Shimano die Calais oder Calcutta. Achja noch was Salzwasserresistent muß sie auch sein, da ich hier im Brackwasser fische.:q|evil:


----------



## Elba-Dennis (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Moin,

Die Daiwa Zilion ist perfekt für den Anfang.
Das werfen gelingt eigentlich auch am Anfang mit wenig Perücken...hält viel aus, sehr robust...
Es ist wirklich eine tolle Rolle.

Ich weiß Eigenwerbung stinkt, aber ich verkaufe gerade meine mit dem Daiwa Twitchin Stick (4 mal gefischt). Bei Interesse kurze PN 

LG DEnnis


----------



## Der Pate (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Die Zillion ist Top. Aber auch eher was für die großen Köder. Ich benutze die Type-R Zilli an meiner Jerke. In welchem Spektrum willst du denn überhaupt werfen?


----------



## abzumangeln (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Ich will an unseren Kanälen mit Gufi´s und ab und zu mit Wobblern und Spinnrn werfen. Gufi7 so zwischen 5 bis 12 max 15cm und Wobbler z. B. Illex Arnaud in 12cm und Spinner z.B. Mepps 5 bis 10er. Am meisten fische ich Gufis zw. 8 bis 10 cm mit ca. 10g Bleiköpfen.
;+;+
Ich weiß das klingt ein wenig nach Allround aber damit habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht und muß nicht 5 Ruten ans Wassser nehemen und bin trotzdem einigermaßen flexibel.
Hab schon mit meiner jetzigen Combo(Illex Ashura 7-28g und Quantum Tour Edition) mit Miniwobblern Barsche überlistet.
So in dem Sinne|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## Der Pate (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Dann würde ich dir immernoch die Pixy empfehlen. Die hat ein angegebenes Spektrum von 3-35g. Oder ne Steez. Die hätte dann bis 50g Wg. Mit deiner Preisspanne kann man ja schonmal ganz ordentlich arbeiten.
letztens ist ne Steez in der Bucht für lächerliche 220€ weggegangen.


----------



## abzumangeln (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Der Pate schrieb:


> Dann würde ich dir immernoch die Pixy empfehlen. Die hat ein angegebenes Spektrum von 3-35g. Oder ne Steez. Die hätte dann bis 50g Wg. Mit deiner Preisspanne kann man ja schonmal ganz ordentlich arbeiten.
> letztens ist ne Steez in der Bucht für lächerliche 220€ weggegangen.



Danke für dein Tipps. 
Hab bei einem Angelshop (der Blume in Dreye#h#h) angerufen und bin dort an V. geraten.
Der hat mich telefonisch ordentlich beraten. Ich hatte dort schonmal ne Combo geholt. Ne Taipan Rute und die Shimano sustain. Bin sehr zufrieden mit denen. 
Also aufjedenfall tendiere ich jetzt zwischen Daiwa Z2020 nicht die Pixy oder Steez(die sind mir zu leicht und ich habe Angst wegen der Haltbarkeit), der Zillion und der Shimano calais.
So auf jeden Fall werde ich nachdem Urlaub#q#q#q#q#q:r dahin und mir ne Combo ziehen. Wahrscheinlich mit ner Lucky Craft Rute... Und dann gibts n Testbericht. 
Im übrigen meinte der V., dass die quantum nichts taugt und die hätten daher keine Quantums mehr|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Bassattack (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es nicht an meinem Wurfstil liegt. Es ist so als ob in einer bestimmten Entfernung eine unsichtbare Mauer ist.




Hallo Abzumangeln 

die Tour Edition wirft nicht habe selber 2 Stück und die werfen ab 8gr bis zum Horizont ,ne unsichtbare Mauer bremst den Köder|kopfkrat ,wenn du Geflochtene drauf hast dann überprüfe mal ob nicht irgendwo sich die Geflochtene verknotet hat oder , die Geflochtene darunter eingeklemmt ist.ansonsten liegt es an dein Wurfstil ,ich selber hab Steez,pixy blablablall...

So gutmütig im Wurf wie die Tour edition durch den ACS Brems system findet man selten.... und wenn ja auch nur bei Shimi...

Und ne pixy für dein Gewichtsbereich 7-28gr find ich persönlich etwas übertrieben ,das würd ich meiner L. Pixy nicht antun wollen |supergri:c dafür neme ich persönlich die Tour oder ne Daiwa Zillion .

Also nicht verzagen mich fragen ich würde sagen es liegt an dein Wurstil ,ne tour edition bremst von alleine .


Gruß Mario


----------



## abzumangeln (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

War deine TE auch schon mehrmals in Reparatur????


----------



## Bassattack (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Nein ,ich hab ja 2 Tour edition ,schon seit 3 Jahren im dauereinsatz noch nie Probleme gehabt ,natürlich selber Gewartet (ReelX soft Grease & Rocketfull Yelow Label Oil)Wieso ???
Habe einige Freunde die mehrere Quantums TE PT haben... keiner hat Probleme .Selbst bei meine Quantum smoke gibt es nichts zu bemängeln ;-)


PS. An denn Kugellager kanns ja bei dir nicht liegen ,sonst würdest du das schon hören wenn die Lager am ars... sind ,die Sind ja von Haus aus Performence Tuned ,und machen auch richtig was her die Bearings.


Oder es liegt doch an eins der Kugellager  ,oder du solltest mal die Brems pins nachschauen die an der Spule fixiert sind .

Gruß mario


----------



## abzumangeln (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Ok ich wollte die mal selber auseinander schrauben, was mir allerdings nicht gelang. 
Wie gesagt mit anderen Rollen werfe ich wie ne eins und das mit dieser unsichtbaren Mauer kommt ganz plötzlich und ist dann da. 
könnt ihr mir ne Rute empfehlen?.


----------



## glavoc (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Ahoi,
irgendwann war die Rede vom Brackwasserfischen und Salzwassertauglichkeit....& wenn ich LH fischen würde.....http://www.baitcasterproshop.de/Shimano-Scorpion-XT-1001
Passt perfekt in das WG-Spektrum, ist definitiv Salzwassertauglich und auch noch günstiger....vom deutschem Händler och noch....
Nur so als Anregung....kaufen tust du eh was du dir in den Kopp setzt....
LG


----------



## abzumangeln (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Danke Glavoc
cooler Link.
Dank eurer hilfe weiss ich jetzt, dass es zumindestens ne Daiwa oder Shimano wird, auch wenn einer von euch gute Erfahrungen mit der Quantum tour edition gemacht hat. 
Bald geh ich in einen Angelladen und hol mir son Ding, nachdem ich die in der Hand hatte. Ich kanns fast nicht abwarten#6
Dann folgt ein Testbericht. 
Was ich noch bräuchte wären Tipps für ne geile Rute.


----------



## abzumangeln (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

hi leute kann mir keiner ne passende Rute empfehlen, bzw. unter welchen marken ich suchen muss.


----------



## hechtomat77 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Schreib mal dem Fabian von Nippon Tackle eine Mail und schildere ihm deine Vorstellungen der Rute (Was soll damit gefischt werden, Buget,usw...)

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/

Er beratet dich sicher gerne. Kann die Beratung nur empfehlen und Nippon Tackle vertreibt hochwertiges Angelgerät.

Ich habe selbst auch schon eine Rute dort gekauft (Graphiteleader BOSCO Nuovo ML) und kann den Shop und die Beratung nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Dort wirst du sicher was passendes finden:m


----------



## abzumangeln (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Leiben dank für den tipp mit fabian bin noch nicht dazugekommen, da ich gerade vom urlaub zurück bin und einiges erledigen musste. war natürlich auch angeln#h#h#h#h#h
spätestens nächste woche werde ich mich entschieden haben und ggf. schon über die Rute und rolle berichten


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Moin!

Ich fische in der Gewichtsklasse, die Shimano Calais und zwar ohne irgendwelche Probleme und Wartung seit 2 Jahren, alles Tip-Top!


----------



## abzumangeln (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich fische in der Gewichtsklasse, die Shimano Calais und zwar ohne irgendwelche Probleme und Wartung seit 2 Jahren, alles Tip-Top!



danke für den tip   
heute war ich beim gerätehändler der empfahl mir ne okuma rolle und ne baitcastrute von lucky. die rute sei deshalb so gut. da sie zu beginn der belastung ne spitzenaktion und bei voller belastung ne durchgehende aktion habe?
 was sind eure erfahrungen? ach was ihn zu fragen vergass war, ob sich mit der okuma auch leichte gewichte werfen lassen.
was denkt ihr#c#c#c


----------



## pike-81 (14. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Abu, Daiwa, Shimano...
Petri


----------



## Bremer87 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

hier nochmal n schöner Anhaltspunkt
http://barsch-junkie.de/2012/09/08/baitcast-datenbank/

http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=15720.html

zur Rute wurde mir auch zu http://www.nippon-tackle.com/ geraten, sollen sehr geile Ruten haben!


----------



## abzumangeln (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Abu, Daiwa, Shimano...
> Petri



Erstmal danke für deine Antwort ich weiss mittlerweile das es ne shimano werden wird. Meine frage ob die okumarolle  oder luckyrute was taugt hats nicht beantwortet. 
eine sache muss ich sagen: du hast recht nur der köder im wasser fängt. |evil:
doch der köder muss ins wasser kommen und dort sein spiel entfalten so 
dazu muss man es gut werfen können und gut führen können dazu wiederum muss man an vielen details rumschrauben um doch den ein oder anderen fisch mehr zu fangen. das hab ich früher als spinnerei abgetan jedoch stimmt es. das geht soweit das ich behaupte, dass es manchmal an der hakenform abhängt. 
natürlich auch 0815 tackle fängt nur nicht ganz so gut. das hat schon damit was zu tun, dass du z. b. einen köder sagen wir mal einen wobbler nicht soweit geworfen bekommst und deswegen nicht nah genug in die fängige zone bringst. oder d wobbler bricht im drill und der fisch ist weg, weil der sprengring nicht mit den haken verbunden ist, weil die hersteller gespart haben. oder beim wurf vertüdelt sich chronischerweise alles weil irgendwo ein undurchdachtes teil verwendet wird und du so die ganze zeit mit was anderem als angeln beschäftigt bist


----------



## abzumangeln (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Bremer87 schrieb:


> hier nochmal n schöner Anhaltspunkt
> http://barsch-junkie.de/2012/09/08/baitcast-datenbank/
> 
> http://barsch-alarm.de/Forums/viewtopic/t=15720.html
> ...



danke für die tipps


----------



## abzumangeln (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

die tailwalk sagne mir nichts#c#c#c#c


----------



## pike-81 (15. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Mit meinem Spruch meine ich, daß die Leute Angeln gehen sollen.
Man kann noch so viel kaufen, diskutieren und philosophieren. Am Ende fängt nur der Köder im Wasser.
Was die Rolle angeht:
In der Baitcastercombo ist sie das Herzstück. Viele geben diese schöne Technik auf, weil sie enttäuscht werden und am Anfang Probleme haben.
Wenn man mal schaut, was die Leute am Wasser fischen, oder was hier im Forum immer wieder empfohlen wird, kommt man auf diese drei Marken.
Welches Modell ist dann eine Frage des Geldbeutels und der Köder und Angelart.
Mein Kumpel fischt Abu, ich Shimano und wir sind sehr zufrieden.
Die Rute ist zwar auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, aber zweitrangig...
Petri


----------



## Purist (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> dazu muss man es gut werfen können und gut führen können dazu wiederum muss man an vielen details rumschrauben um doch den ein oder anderen fisch mehr zu fangen. das hab ich früher als spinnerei abgetan jedoch stimmt es. das geht soweit das ich behaupte, dass es manchmal an der hakenform abhängt.



26 Jahre Angelei haben das bei mir nicht bestätigt, du kannst mit dem größten Schrottgerät mehr Fische fangen wie ein selbsternannter Experte mit "Top-Tackle", der zudem gut belesen (oder mit Videos zugesülzt) ist, aber nur wenig Erfahrung (Angelzeit) mitbringt. Zudem kannst du selbst mit unpassendsten Hakenformen fangen, natürlich kann dabei die Fehlbißquote höher sein, das muss bei gleicher Hakengröße aber noch nicht einmal vorkommen. 



abzumangeln schrieb:


> natürlich auch 0815 tackle fängt nur nicht ganz so gut. das hat schon damit was zu tun, dass du z. b. einen köder sagen wir mal einen wobbler nicht soweit geworfen bekommst und deswegen nicht nah genug in die fängige zone bringst.



Werfen, gerade auch mit Baitcasterrollen, beginnt noch immer beim Angler selbst, nicht beim Gerät. Ohne Übung und gewachsene Erfahrung, bringt dir die teuerste Ausstattung gar nichts. Hast du das Können, kannst du auch mit Mittelklassemultirollen/Ruten vernünftig angeln und pfeifst auf die geringere Wurfweite. Wobei ich es aber auch für einen Irrglauben halte, dass 2-3m zusätzliche Wurfweite die größte Relevanz beim Spinnfischen haben. Dafür betreibe ich es schon zuviele Jahre. |rolleyes


----------



## MulinexMan (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Moinsen,

Werde mir morgen mal den thread genau durchlesen, wollte nur vorab eine grundlegende frage in den raum stellen:

Ist mein wunsch nach eine baitcast tele rute mit kleiner transportlaenge (max. 70 cm) im preislichen bereich von max 100 € (fuer rute und rolle!!) in einem realisierbaren bereich oder sollt ich das schnellstmoeglich wieder vergessen?

Lg


----------



## Bremer87 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

als TELERUTE? vergiss es xD

70cm? wird auch nichts für den Preis

sonst bin ich mit meiner Okuma Tormenta (nachdem sie hunderte male "eingewurfen" wurde) sehr zufrieden, die kostet auch nur ca 50€

aber unterm Strich: vergiss es 

warum die Transportlänge? muss die unbedingt in deinen Rucksack passen? 20cm mehr und du bekommst eine Kombo fürn Hunni + Schnur, dann den Rucksack einen Spalt auf lassen 

wenn du wirklich Spaß haben willst, brauchste mindestens 90cm Transportlänge + 200€


----------



## MulinexMan (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Ich will sie an meinem Rucksack dran haben, die andere Rute hat die 70cm und alles was viel darüber liegt (gut mit bis zu 80cm könnte ich auch noch überleben) würd mich in nen Fernsehturm verwandeln und darauf habe ich keine Lust 

Und Tele da ich nicht so der Steckrutenfan bin. Habe halt so auf Anhieb ein paar gefunden die bei den max. 80cm waren und an die 25-45€ gekostet haben. Wollte nur wissen ob das dann alles Supermarktbilligschrott-Kategorie ist oder ob man damit als Anfänger was anfangen könnte. Ist auch eher für den Zeitvertreib während die Grundrute steht gedacht.


----------



## Bremer87 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Baitcaster Ruten haben eine engere Beringung und einen Triggergriff

ich glaube das wirste nicht als Tele finden, ich habs jedenfalls nicht gefunden!

den Triggergriff könnte man sich noch mit nem Kabelbinder und Klebeband selber basteln, aber die Ruten haben auch eine viel Straffere Aktion.

Wenn du richtig Spaß und Einsteigerfreundlich beginnen willst, kauf dir ne Revo SX (wahrscheinlich reicht auch ne S) oder ne Revo STX + Eine Vendetta Cast zum Beispiel

Dann haste richtig richtig Spaß


----------



## abzumangeln (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Mit meinem Spruch meine ich, daß die Leute Angeln gehen sollen.
> Man kann noch so viel kaufen, diskutieren und philosophieren. Am Ende fängt nur der Köder im Wasser.
> Was die Rolle angeht:
> ...


----------



## abzumangeln (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Purist schrieb:


> 26 Jahre Angelei haben das bei mir nicht bestätigt, du kannst mit dem größten Schrottgerät mehr Fische fangen wie ein selbsternannter Experte mit "Top-Tackle", der
> 
> Ohne Übung und gewachsene Erfahrung, bringt dir die teuerste Ausstattung gar nichts. Hast du das Können, kannst du auch mit Mittelklassemultirollen/Ruten vernünftig angeln und pfeifst auf die geringere Wurfweite. Wobei ich es aber auch für einen Irrglauben halte, dass 2-3m zusätzliche Wurfweite die größte Relevanz beim Spinnfischen haben. Dafür betreibe ich es schon zuviele Jahre. |rolleyes



Danke erstmal für die Antwort ich finde das du prinzipiell nicht unrecht hast. nur musst du ein paar sachen beachten, klar ohne übung und zeit am wasser kriegste keinen fisch an den haken. du sagst jedoch selber, dass mal n haken verbiegen kann etc. und schwupps ist der fisch pfutsch und dagenau mein freund teilt sich spreu vom weizen. mit besserem tackle kriegst du mehr fisch. bei der frage nach input output relation muss man sich halt überlegen, ob man dreimal soviel ausgeben möchte um halt einen fisch mehr zu angeln. ist halt ne frage der ambition und der finanziellen möglichkeiten 
ausserdem kann ich dir als uferangler nicht recht geben was die wurfweite betrifft. ich kenn stellen, da kommst du nur mit ausreichend wurfweite hin. und wenn du nicht dort sondern nur einen meter davor wirfts fängst du nix aber auch gar nix. anders sieht es bei der stellrutenfischerei aus da muss es im gegensatz zur aktiven fischerei nicht das allerbeste tackle sein um an seinen fisch zu kommen


----------



## hechtomat77 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



MulinexMan schrieb:


> Ich will sie an meinem Rucksack dran haben, die andere Rute hat die 70cm und alles was viel darüber liegt (gut mit bis zu 80cm könnte ich auch noch überleben) würd mich in nen Fernsehturm verwandeln und darauf habe ich keine Lust
> 
> Und Tele da ich nicht so der Steckrutenfan bin. Habe halt so auf Anhieb ein paar gefunden die bei den max. 80cm waren und an die 25-45€ gekostet haben. Wollte nur wissen ob das dann alles Supermarktbilligschrott-Kategorie ist oder ob man damit als Anfänger was anfangen könnte. Ist auch eher für den Zeitvertreib während die Grundrute steht gedacht.



Da müsstest du dich höchstens mal im Bereich Reise-Cast-Ruten umgucken. Die sind aber alle nicht gerade günstig.

Zum Beispiel diese hier:

http://www.nippon-tackle.com/Angelruten/Baitcasting/ValleyHill-Buzztriks-RB-Packer-BTKC-610MP::1950.html

Eine reine Tele- BC ist mir aber auch nicht bekannt.


----------



## abzumangeln (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Für mich gilt bei der aktiven fischerei, je besser das tackle um so mehr fisch. manche dinge sind echt so schlecht, das es damit keinenspass macht zu angeln 
leider.


----------



## Bremer87 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> Für mich gilt bei der aktiven fischerei, je besser das tackle um so mehr fisch. manche dinge sind echt so schlecht, das es damit keinenspass macht zu angeln
> leider.



Richtig!

Aber bei Baitcastern ist es einfach noch viel schlimmer, da sie nur in einem bestimmten Gewichtbereich problemlos werfen und das auf dauer auch vertragen.

Natürlich muss die Rute auch für die Angelei und den Köder den man benutzt auch passen, nur dann macht es Spaß.

Letzte Woche war ein Kumpel mit beim angeln mit so einer 5cm dicken billig Teleskoprute aus den späten 90ern und einer richtigen Billigrolle mit einer richtig dicken monofilen bespuhlt.
Wir waren alle am Jiggen und er hatte nach ner Stunde echt die Schnauze voll.
Dann hat er sich am Anleger angelehnt und einfach "nur so" die den Köder über Grund gezogen mit kleinen sprüngen, ohne darauf zu achten oder das überhaupt bewusst auszuführen.

Er war der einzige der nen 75er Zander gefangen hat |rolleyes#q

Aber wir mit besserem Gerät hatten 10x mehr Spaß :m


----------



## abzumangeln (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Glück ist immer dabei|supergri
Aber trotzdem spass ist nicht unwichtig|laola:
wie dem auch sei mit gutem zeuch macht es nicht nur mehr spass zumindest bei der aktiven fischerei#:#:


----------



## Purist (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> du sagst jedoch selber, dass mal n haken verbiegen kann etc. und schwupps ist der fisch pfutsch und dagenau mein freund teilt sich spreu vom weizen.



Ich habe in all den Jahren noch nie einen Fisch wegen aufgebogenem Haken verloren, biegsame Drillinge haben mich allerdings vor dem Verlust vieler Kunstköder bewahrt.



abzumangeln schrieb:


> mit besserem tackle kriegst du mehr fisch. bei der frage nach input output relation muss man sich halt überlegen, ob man dreimal soviel ausgeben möchte um halt einen fisch mehr zu angeln. ist halt ne frage der ambition und der finanziellen möglichkeiten



Du kriegst nicht mehr Fisch mit besserem Tackle, das ist ein Irrglaube. Spinnangler waren auch vor 40 Jahren schon sehr erfolgreich, wenn sie Erfahrung hatten. Trotz Monoschnur, ohne Multi und nur selten mit Gummifischen. 
Bei dem anderen stimme ich dir zu, irgendwann stimmt die Relation höherer Preis zu "Mehrgewinn" beim Tackle ohnehin nicht mehr. 



abzumangeln schrieb:


> ausserdem kann ich dir als uferangler nicht recht geben was die wurfweite betrifft. ich kenn stellen, da kommst du nur mit ausreichend wurfweite hin. und wenn du nicht dort sondern nur einen meter davor wirfts fängst du nix aber auch gar nix.



Würde ich an Seen angeln, wäre ich mit Booten unterwegs, da spielt die Wurfweite keine besondere Rolle. Ich angle jedoch an Kanälen und Flüssen, dort kann ich entweder direkt zu den interessanten Plätzen laufen oder sie anwerfen, weil sie in keiner großen Entfernung liegen, an den meisten Kanälen kann ich mit Baitcaster über den Kanal schmeissen. Einzig am Rhein und dessen Altarmen könnte es wirklich ab und an auf 2-3m ankommen, muss es aber auch nicht.


----------



## Snakesfreak (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Was haltet ihr den von der Combo? Für Köder ab 40g aufwärts doch ganz gut oder nicht?

http://www.jerkbait.com/Combos/Jerkbait-Combo-LP-Big-Bait-Premium-1-93-m-60-180-g.html

Wobei ich die Rolle gegen die 51er tauschen würde...


----------



## abzumangeln (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich habe in all den Jahren noch nie einen Fisch wegen aufgebogenem Haken verloren, biegsame Drillinge haben mich allerdings vor dem Verlust vieler Kunstköder bewahrt.
> 
> ok hast recht schlechtes beispiel aber wegen schlechten zu stumpfen haken shon|evil:
> 
> ...


 so di kanäle bei uns sind nicht wie der mittellandkanal sie heissen siele sind nicht ganz so tief(meistens) und an vielen stellen bewachsen so kommst du zu fuss nicht überall hin und bootsangeln ist verboten also musst du um manche stellen befischen zu können mit einer kurzen rute( kurz da überhängende bäume, büsche und wenig platz) sehr weit und vorallem sehr präzise werfen leider ist ist dies nur mit höherwertigen sprich teurem tackle möglich und glaub mir da wo ich meine zander ziehe kommts auf min. 30 cm an die über zander oder schneider entscheiden 
ausserdem läufts mit besserem tackle flüssiger


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> ausserdem läufts mit besserem tackle flüssiger



Ansichtssache, ich will dir auch nicht dein Vorhaben ausreden, aber unterschätze den Faktor Können nicht, du wirfst flüssig und zielgenau, kein Tackle der Welt tut das. Ob du mit einer Baitcastercombo einen Wobbler in einen kleinen Eimer in 20 Meter Entfernung werfen kannst (ein Beispiel für Zielgenauigkeit) ist reine Übungssache und liegt nicht am Gerät. 

Ich kenne die Gegend westlich von dir, wo an der Küste die Tiefs gepumpt werden, damit das Land nicht absäuft.  |rolleyes


----------



## abzumangeln (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Purist schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, ich will dir auch nicht dein Vorhaben ausreden, aber unterschätze den Faktor Können nicht, du wirfst flüssig und zielgenau, kein Tackle der Welt tut das. Ob du mit einer Baitcastercombo einen Wobbler in einen kleinen Eimer in 20 Meter Entfernung werfen kannst (ein Beispiel für Zielgenauigkeit) ist reine Übungssache und liegt nicht am Gerät.
> 
> wie dem auch sei vielleicht erleichtert gutes gerät einem die zielgenauigkeit
> Ich kenne die Gegend westlich von dir, wo an der Küste die Tiefs gepumpt werden, damit das Land nicht absäuft.  |rolleyes


ist bei uns auch so

aber mal zur anderen frage wer kennt die lucky craft shaky?


----------



## abzumangeln (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

so freunde 
habe heute nach langem lesen und mich beraten lassen und auch dank eurer hilfe die rute und rolle bestellt
da ich meistens jigge jedoch gelegentlich auch mal mit wobblern und spinnern seltener auch mal mit crankbaits unterwegs bin riet der herr mir zu der 
Lucky Craft Big Daddy Strike 210 dies ist fast nich extra fast aber er meinte das sei genau gut so
als rolle kommt die shimano calais 201 dc ran irgendwann nächste woche hab ich sie #h#h#h#h:m
was haltet ihr von der combo?


----------



## Purist (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von der combo?



Wie bei allen Combos: Ausprobieren, dann selbst ein Urteil bilden. |rolleyes


----------



## Perch-Noob (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Die Calais DC ist ein absoluter Wahnsinn hab sie gestern erst geworfen. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Bremer87 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

mega nice hört sich das an xD

berichte dann mal!


----------



## abzumangeln (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Purist schrieb:


> Wie bei allen Combos: Ausprobieren, dann selbst ein Urteil bilden. |rolleyes



ja stimmt schon aber ich höre gerne mal die meinung der anderen. mannchmal ist es nämlich so, dass man an irgendein detail icht denkt und da ist der erfahrene im wissensvosprung|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Purist (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



abzumangeln schrieb:


> mannchmal ist es nämlich so, dass man an irgendein detail icht denkt und da ist der erfahrene im wissensvosprung|uhoh:|uhoh:



Was bringt dir der, wenn es kein wirkliches Wissen, sondern subjektive Beurteilung ist? Der eine bevorzugt das Design, der nächste findet Rolle XY schrott, weil er die Bremsen nicht richtig einstellt, vergißt sie zu ölen... Genauso verhält es sich bei den Ruten, dem einen ist der Griff zu lang oder zu kurz, weil irgend ein Zwerg oder Riese die Rute für besonders toll gehalten hat und sie empfahl, dem nächsten ist sie zu schwer, weil sein Bizeps verkümmert ist oder er vom Bürostuhl chronische Rückenschmerzen hat, dem vierten zerbricht sie wegen einem Fabrikationsfehler im Drill und er schreibt das halbe Internet damit voll, dass diese Ruten alle Müll sind.. 
Höre einfach weniger auf andere, was für dich finanziell geht, mit dem du dich beim Wurf, Köderführung und Drill arrangieren kannst, wird schon passen. |rolleyes


----------



## abzumangeln (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Purist schrieb:


> Was bringt dir der, wenn es kein wirkliches Wissen, sondern subjektive Beurteilung ist? Der eine bevorzugt das Design, der nächste findet Rolle XY schrott, weil er die Bremsen nicht richtig einstellt, vergißt sie zu ölen... Genauso verhält es sich bei den Ruten, dem einen ist der Griff zu lang oder zu kurz, weil irgend ein Zwerg oder Riese die Rute für besonders toll gehalten hat und sie empfahl, dem nächsten ist sie zu schwer, weil sein Bizeps verkümmert ist oder er vom Bürostuhl chronische Rückenschmerzen hat, dem vierten zerbricht sie wegen einem Fabrikationsfehler im Drill und er schreibt das halbe Internet damit voll, dass diese Ruten alle Müll sind..
> Höre einfach weniger auf andere, was für dich finanziell geht, mit dem du dich beim Wurf, Köderführung und Drill arrangieren kannst, wird schon passen. |rolleyes


:m:m|muahah:


irgendwie gefällt mir deine einstellung #h
im prinzip haste recht jeder sollte nach seinen eigenen finanziellen mittlen und nach seinen eigenen bedürfnissen das beste für sich herausholen, dennoch sollte man sich die meinung anderer anhören UND GANZ WICHTIG SEIN EIGENEs BILD machen

ich hoffe ich schaff das auch wenn das erkennen von ursache und wirkung manchmal sehr verquickt ist. du gibts selber mit den ruten die von zwergen geliebt und von riesen gehasst werden ein gutes beispiel, auf die idee das es an den armlängen liegt muss man auch erstmal kommen


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Alles richtig gemacht. Top-Combo!


----------



## Bremer87 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

Meine Revo STX gen2 mit Tuninglagern und Premier Spule ist heute morgen gekommen 

Sie war heute an der Vendetta 2,29m 5-20g im Einsatz.

ich hoffe in ein paar Wochen geht da noch mehr, mit dem Jerkbait will ich 50m packen, wenn die Rolle eingewurfen ist.

Die Rute ist echt super, man merkt die 30-50cm Längenunterschied zu den "normalen" Baitcast-Ruten an der Wurfweite |rolleyes


----------



## Perch-Noob (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*



Bremer87 schrieb:


> Meine Revo STX gen2 mit Tuninglagern und Premier Spule ist heute morgen gekommen
> 
> Sie war heute an der Vendetta 2,29m 5-20g im Einsatz.
> 
> ...



Na dann mal viel Spass damit.


----------



## abzumangeln (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baitcaster! Welche Rollen sind empfehlenswert und welche Ruten??*

So liebe freunde heute ne sms bekommen dass meine combo da ist.
ich konnte es natürlich nicht aushalten und bin gleich nach hb zur  und hab die combo abgeholt.

zunächst mal zur optik der einteiligen 2,1m Rute:
so die rute (lucky strike deep strike l-112) ist top verararbeitet und liegt wirklich sehr gut in der hand, dass die ringe auf linie sind und an den ringstegen und fassungen keine ecken und kanten zu spüren sind erklärt sich da von alleine. augenscheinlich habe wir es mit einer sehr gut verarbeiteten rute zu tun, die auch sehr gut in der hand liegt. der korkgriff ist sehr gut verarbeitet und fühlt sich gut an und liegt leicht in der hand.
das design ist ebenfalls ansprechend die rute ist dunkel, die ringstege sinds ebenfalls. Ich denke dass es irgendein eloxiertes metall ist. die ringhalterungen sind mit dezenten goldenen linien welche auch zwischen den korkhalterungen sind, abgesetzt, so dass eine insgesamt edle aber unaufdringliche erscheinung entsteht.
Die Rollelnhalterung ist ebenfalls gut verarbeitet und macht einen soliden Eindruck und wackelt nicht.
so nun etwas zu den inneren werten:
wenn man es in der luft peitscht meint man, eine im vergleich zu meiner illex ashura, es mit einer etwas sensibleren aber genauso steifen spitze zu tun zu haben. dies ist neben dem Korkgriff und dem design der hauptunterschied zu meiner bisherigen illex.

so nun zur shimano calais 201dc.
was soll ich sagen es mach einen insgesamt sehr soliden und robusten eindruck liegt kräftig in der hand, es hat diverse bremseinstellunge, magnet stern etc. alles ist aus Metall verarbeitet. zur einstellung bestimmter grundeinstellungen muss die seitenverdeckung beiseite geschoben werden, dies ist dank eines knopfes, leicht zu bewerkstelligen. alles in allem ein sehr gutes design aus mattem Metall. die unterschiede zu meiner bisherigen quantum lp tour edition sind das höhere gewicht der shimano und der etwas leichtere gang der Quantum.
Mein erster eindruck:      sehr robuste verarbeitung der shimano wobei ich jedoch anfangs wegen des leichteren gangs der quantum etwas zweifel wegen der wurfweite bei der shimano hatte aber mal langsam....

Mit meiner freundin für 1,5 stunden ab ans wasser. 

So die combo ist aufgebaut:
Zunächst einmal die Rolle einstellen, ok zuerst mit kräftiger eingestellter bremse. Erstmal ein paar probewürfe und dann die Bremse auf Freilauf stellen. Nach den ersten würfen kann ich schon was feststellen. ein leises surren begleitet den wurf. Dieses von manchen als störend empfundener sound stört mich überhaupt nicht. nach einiger zeit ist es wie musik in meinen Ohren, denn es bedeutet keine Nester, backslshes oder Perücken. Die würfe gelingen auch mit leichten gewichen und das soger gegen den wind. die von mir sonst genutzte daumenbremse ist eher hinderlich.
Jetzt Konzentration erster richtiger Wurf, was war das ein Hänger?? Nein ein huckel am Grund. ok erneuter wurf was war das? ein ästchen im Wasser. nach einigen würfen dünkt mir, dass ich mehr gefühl mit der neuen rute habe kann das sein? 
Wieder einige würfe später kann ich bestätigen ja. ich spüre an der mir bekannten stelle plötzlich mehr unebenheiten als noch mit der illex. nicht nur das! im verlauf kann ich mehrere leichte zupfer, ja ich möchte sagen einige davon Lutscher, spüren. zum ersten mal verstehe ich was mit diesen vorsichtigen bissen gemeint ist und tatsächlich kann ich 2 zander drillen, beide knapp massig und beide vorn an der schnauze gehackt, wo ich sonst fast immer große zander lande die den köder völlig inhaliert hatten.
Als sahnehäubchen kommt noch n knapp 65cm Hecht.

Mein erster gesamteindruck ist überwältigend positiv.  ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich mit meiner Rute deutlich mehr gefühl in der hand habe und daher auch vorsichtige bisse die sonst mit meiner illex an mir vorbei gingen registriere. soll nicht heissen dass die illex schlecht ist. zum jiggen jedoch scheint die lucks craft beser geeignet. 
was das Wurfegewicht der rolle nach unte ist konnte ich in der kurzen zeit nicht ausprobieren. soviel steht jedoch fest, dass man ohne perückenwerferei stunden lang durchfischen könnte. und wer häufiger wirft hat häufiger fisch.
so ich hoffe dass ich das wesentliche kurz zusammenfassen konnte wer noch infos haben möchte bitte fragen:m


----------

